# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  TOUR KÍCH CẦU DU LỊCH HÈ MIỀN TRUNG (4 ngày 3 đêm)

## nguyennhunhuluan

*TOUR KÍCH CẦU DU LỊCH HÈ MIỀN TRUNG*
*ĐÀ NẴNG – HỘI AN - BÀ NÀ – HUẾ - ĐỘNG THIÊN ĐƯỜNG (4N3Đ)*
*(Tour ghép đoàn bao gồm vé máy bay, khởi hành thứ 05 hàng tuần)
(Còn NHẬN KHÁCH ngày: 29/5, 05/6, 12/6, 19/6, 26/6
03/7, 10/7, 17/7, 24/7, 31/7)* 

*NGÀY 01:      ĐÓN KHÁCH – ĐÀ NẴNG –  HỘI AN                                                          ( Ăn: Trưa, Tối )*
*Sáng:*     Xe và Hướng dẫn viên đón khách tại sân bay Đà Nẵng (BL 590: 05h30–06h50). Đoàn khởi hành đi *Hội An*, tham quan:
·    *Phố cổ Hội An*, bách bộ tham quan & mua sắm: *Chùa cầu Nhật Bản, bảo tàng văn hóa Sa Huỳnh, nhà Cổ hàng trăm năm tuổi, hội quán Phước Kiến* .



*Trưa:    * Thưởng thức đặc sản Hội An (_Cao Lầu – Cơm Gà - Hoành Thánh_).
*Chiều:*   Thăm *Làng đá Non Nước*. Tắm biển *Mỹ Khê* Đà Nẵng (_1 trong 6 bãi biển quyến rũ nhất Hành Tinh, do Tạo chí Forbe bình chọn_)
*Tối:*        Ăn tối nhà hàng. Quý khách khám phá *Phố Biển Đà Nẵng* về đêm.

*NGÀY 02:      ĐÀ NẴNG – BÀ NÀ – CỐ ĐÔ HUẾ                                                   ( Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Tối )*
*Sáng:*     Điểm tâm. Khởi hành đi khu du lịch *Bà Nà – Núi Chúa*. Ngồi cáp treo dài nhất thế giới (_gần 6.000m_) (_chi phí tự túc_), tham quan



·      *Đồi Vọng Nguyệt, chùa Linh Ứng, Thích Ca Phật Đài*.
·    Tham gia các trò chơi phiêu lưu mới lạ, hấp dẫn, hiện đại như: _Vòng quay_ _Tình yêu, Phi công Skiver, Đường đua lửa, Xe điện đụng, Ngôi nhà ma.._.
*Trưa:*    Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
*Chiều:*   Đoàn tiếp tục hành trình đi *Huế*, xuyên hầm đường bộ *đèo* *Hải Vân*.
            Đến Huế, Tham quan *Lăng Khải Định* – _một lăng tẩm lộng lẫy, kết hợp tinh xảo hai nền kiến trúc, văn hóa Đông Tây__._
*Tối:*      Ăn tối đặc sản xứ Huế (_bánh bèo, lọc, nậm, khoái…)._
             Quý khách tự do dạo chơi, ngồi thuyền Rồng nghe *Ca Huế* (_chi phí tự túc_).

*NGÀY 03:      HUẾ – ĐỘNG THIÊN ĐƯỜNG – HUẾ                                               ( Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Tối )*
*Sáng:*     Điểm tâm. Khởi hành sớm đi *Động Thiên Đường*, trên đường dừng chân viếng:
·      *Thánh Địa La Vang* – _được phong tặng tiểu Vương Cung Thánh Đường_.
·      Chụp hình lưu niệm tại *sông Bến Hải*, *Cầu Hiền Lương* – _giới tuyến chia cắt hai miền Nam Bắc từ năm 1954 tới 1973._





*Trưa:*     Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương.
*Chiều:*    Đoàn bắt đầu đi qua các địa danh *làng Chày Lập*, *suối Nước Mọc* kỳ vĩ để khám phá vẻ đẹp huyền ảo của động khô dài nhất Châu Á. Quý khách sẽ trải nghiệm từng cung bậc của chốn bồng lai tiên cảnh, thiên đình, mái *nhà rông Tây Nguyên*, *tháp Chàm* bí ẩn.
              Khởi hành về *Huế* theo đường *Trường Sơn – Hồ Chí Minh* huyền thoại.
*Tối:*        Đến *Huế*, đoàn dùng cơm tối, sau đó quay về khách sạn tự do nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 04:      HUẾ – ĐÀ NẴNG – TIỄN KHÁCH                                                            ( Ăn: Sáng, Trưa )*
*Sáng:*     Điểm tâm tại khách sạn. Tham quan *Chùa Thiên Mụ* – _cổ kính_.
            Tham quan *Đại Nội* – _hoàng cung của 13 vị vua triều Nguyễn, triều đại phong kiến cuối cùng của Việt Nam_:_Ngọ Môn, điện Thái Hòa, Tử Cấm Thành, Hiển Lâm Các, Cửu Đỉnh._



*Trưa:*     Ăn trưa nhà hàng.
*Chiều:*   Khởi hành về lại Đà Nẵng ghé *Vịnh Lăng Cô* xanh ngát và thơ mộng chụp hình lưu niệm.
             Mua sắm *Siêu Thị Đặc Sản Miền Trung*. Đáp chuyến bay về TP.HCM (*BL 593: 16h00–17h15*). Kết                     thúc chương trình.


*GIÁ TOUR ĐÃ BAO GỒM VÉ MÁY BAY GIÁ RẺ.*
*Người lớn*

*Từ 5.400.000 VND*


*Trẻ em 5 – 11 tuổi*

*Từ 4.100.000 VND*


*Trẻ em 2 – 5 tuổi*

*Từ 2.700.000 VND*


*Trẻ em dưới 2 tuổi*

*Miễn phí*



 
*GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM:*
-  *Vé Máy bay khứu hồi SG – DN – SG, đã bao gồm* *hành lý ký gửi.*
- Xe tham quan máy lạnh theo chương trình.
(15, 25, 35, 45 chỗ tùy theo số lượng khách của mỗi tour).
-  Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3 sao: 2 người lớn/ 1phòng đôi (trường hợp lẻ nam/ nữ ngủ phòng 3, đăng ký 01 khách sẽ phụ thu phòng đơn).
+ Khách sạn tại Đà Nẵng: *Danang Port**,* *Monaco, BlueOcean, Luna,...*
+ Khách sạn tại Huế: *Ngọc Hương, New Star, Duy Tân…*
- Ăn các bữa theo chương trình, tiêu chuẩn 100,000 VNĐ/suất.
-  Hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến.
-  Phí tham quan theo chương trình.
- Xe trung chuyển Động Thiên Đường.
-  Nước suối: 02 chai 0,5l/khách/ngày.
-  Phí điều hành - tổ chức.
-  Bảo hiểm du lịch .

*GIÁ TOUR KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
-  *Vé Cáp treo Bà Nà.*
-  Ăn uống ngoài chương trình và các chi phí vui chơi giải trí khác.
-  Điện thoại, giặt ủi trong khách sạn và các chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình.

*ĐIỀU KIỆN KHI ĐĂNG KÝ VÀ HỦY VÉ TOUR:*
-  Sau khi xác nhận và thanh toán (ít nhất 50% tiền cọc giữ chỗ và thanh toán 100% trước ngày khởi hành là 30 ngày)
-  Sau khi xuất Vé Máy Bay theo đúng trong hộ chiếu hoặc CMND, mọi sự thay đổi liên quan đến vé đã xuất: tên hành khách, hủy vé, quý khách vui lòng chịu chi phí theo qui định.
-  Hủy 30 ngày trước ngày khởi hành: phí hủy 20% tiền tour + 100% Vé máy bay (*nhưng có thể cho thay thế khách*).
- Hủy 15 ngày trước ngày khởi hành: phí hủy 50% tiền tour + 100% Vé máy bay.
-  Hủy  14 ngày trước ngày khởi hành: phí hủy 100% tiền tour  + 100% vé máy bay.
-  Trường hợp đến trễ giờ khởi hành được tính là hủy 14 ngày trước ngày khởi hành.

*LƯU Ý:*
- Chương trình tham quan có thể linh động thay đổi theo giờ bay và điều kiện thời tiết thực tế.
- Giờ nhận phòng khách sạn: sau 14:00 giờ và trả phòng trước 12:00 giờ. 

*TRUNG TÂM LỮ HÀNH VIỆT NAM
                                            VIETNAM TRAVELMART                                              * * ĐỊA CHỈ: 68 NGUYỄN THỊ MINH KHAI, Q. HẢI CHÂU, TP. ĐÀ NẴNG**Liên hệ:*
*Mr Luận: 0905 963 334*


*Email: luan@vietnamtravelmart.com.vn*

----------

